# New Horus Heresy cover art



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Sergeant Thiel looks bad ass.


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Stupid question time...Which book?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Dean2112 said:


> Stupid question time...Which book?


It's an Audio Drama that will be released in October.

Censure by Nick Kyme – In the depths of Calth's arcology network, the Underworld War has raged for years. Aeonid Thiel, previously an honoured sergeant of the Ultramarines, once again finds himself in trouble - pitted against the daemonic forces of the Word Bearers, he has no choice but to venture back to the ravaged surface and brave the deadly solar flares that have scoured all life from this world. With a lowly Imperial Army trooper as his only companion, it falls to him to drive the maniacal Dark Apostle Kurtha Sedd and his warband from the overrun XIII Legion stronghold.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

That is one big ass guardsman accompanying him.

Edit to ask a question... is that supposed to be blood on his helm or the mark of honor?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

cheeto said:


> That is one big ass guardsman accompanying him.
> 
> Edit to ask a question... is that supposed to be blood on his helm or the mark of honor?


The red helmet was once a sign of censure but now its a mark of honour.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

cheeto said:


> That is one big ass guardsman accompanying him.


Normal people compared to marines are noted to come up to their chests, looks to be about right in this picture.

Personally I rather like this one, there is a sense of bleakness from the fog and the demeanour you get between the two of them offers a nice contrast. Thiel feels like he is moving with a sense of purpose while the trooper, not so much.

Loving the distinct lack of action all over the image, if only because when compared to the story its going to tell the cover art betrays nothing of the story.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Marine is human sized. He should be towering over the guardsman. 

Astartes hands have typically been depicted as being able to completely envelop a skull, whereas his look human sized.

This is how they should appear in comparison to humans:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty sure there's room for variation in artistic depiction.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Plus, if you noted this, the gaurdsman is standing further back from the marine. So perspective has a hand in that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Loving the distinct lack of action all over the image, if only because when compared to the story its going to tell the cover art betrays nothing of the story.


Am I the only one that would like to see a dramatic action-less piece of artwork on a codex? Would make a nice change from the regular 'ehrmagerrd layzerz pew pew!'


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> Plus, if you noted this, the gaurdsman is standing further back from the marine. So perspective has a hand in that.


Reminds me of this:





:laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Plus, if you noted this, the gaurdsman is standing further back from the marine. So perspective has a hand in that.


Surely that would make him larger than he appears in fact... The further back he is, the smaller he should be. So bring that guardsman level with Thiel and he's even taller.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Surely that would make him larger than he appears in fact... The further back he is, the smaller he should be. So bring that guardsman level with Thiel and he's even taller.


What i'm getting at is the angle. It looks off to me. So to me, that could be makes him look taller. That or his is just a tall guardsman. 

Its computer generated artwork. It is how the author wants it to look. So sue me...


----------



## Vociferous Noun (Aug 5, 2012)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Marine is human sized. He should be towering over the guardsman.
> 
> Astartes hands have typically been depicted as being able to completely envelop a skull, whereas his look human sized.
> 
> This is how they should appear in comparison to humans:


And yet in the Unremembered Empire pic, the humans look too small, next to Primarchs though they be, and the regular Marines look on a par with the Primarchs in size.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Marine is human sized. He should be towering over the guardsman.
> 
> Astartes hands have typically been depicted as being able to completely envelop a skull, whereas his look human sized.
> 
> This is how they should appear in comparison to humans:


You are right but this scale is also wrong those are primarchs are the same as marines in comparison to human, but marines in comparison to demigods


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't see how either of you think the Space Marines are the same size-wise to the Primarchs in the UE picture. They reach their waists max.


----------

